# Air Filter replacement



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

How often do you guys change your air filter on the LE4 ? I'M at 17 K
And is it only available from a dealer? Nobody seems to have any in stock.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Service interval is every 45,000 miles. Haven't bothered yet.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## resurgent cineribus (Feb 26, 2019)

Not sure if the filter is the same as for the diesel but I just got the genuine AC Delco part from Rockauto for a little under $15 plus shipping and replaced it at 20k. Granted I'm notorious for over-maintaining some stuff, normally I replace them every other oil change (so every 6k in my other cars) They're cheap and pretty easy to replace so why not; mine was looking a little dirty.

Of course it also depends on your local road/air conditions


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i put a kn filter in mine a few days after i got mine lol no need to replace just clean


----------



## GEN2bluRS (May 16, 2018)

With the K&N filter did you notice a differance in performance? 
Also, you might want to keep your old GM filter. In an old post, I seem to recall that a dealer had warranty issus if you loose the pistons due to LSPI. (I seem to recall, GM used the air filter as an engine modification and one owner had a very bad day.....) Bottom line if you end up bein one that does have engin proble chage it back anthe ta the car in for service. (and you will get new pistons or a free engine.) I do have a early 2016 LE2 Engine. So, I am being careful it's cheap insurance..


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

no difference other than a few more mpg and i kept my old one but i already blew my motor and had the kn filter in it lol they didnt care


----------

